# box buy



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 1, 2008)

anyone planning on a box buy for the holiday season. I could use some of the inexpensive, black cardboard box with the elastic string.


----------



## VisExp (Nov 1, 2008)

Glenn

Monty often runs group buys on boxes and he is now keeping them in stock on his site.

http://woodenwonderstx.com/PenBoxPage.html


----------



## B727phixer (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Monty,
Any chance of you putting a group buy together for a little discounted action, provided there is enough interest??? Everybody knows Christmas is coming quick!
Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## altaciii (Nov 1, 2008)

I might could use some boxes as well.  How often do you do these.


----------



## Monty (Nov 1, 2008)

Glen,
You must have missed my earlier post over in Most Valued Vendor - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37574
I've had so many call for the boxes I've decided to stop the group buys and keep them in stock on my web site for immediate delivery -
http://woodenwonderstx.com/PenBoxPage.html


----------

